# Elli black tops -- massively transformative?



## OMAR (Oct 4, 2013)

Alright, so I finally dove into the Hgh world.

I started with 2 iu first thing in the am, then 2 iu before bed.  By about 10 days, I knew these things were working.  My skin looked younger.  I could see it on the backs of my hands.  My sleep was deep and my hands were numb every morning.

BUT after 5 weeks I had to completely stop.  I had two issues.

First, I got some kankles, and that brought back an old recurring injury I have with my Achilles tendon.  I've had it on and off for about 15 years.  This time it came with a vengeance.  I could barely walk.  I'm pretty sure it was a result from the swelling in my feet. 

Then I got this mega pain in my jaw muscle.  It got to the point where I couldn't eat.  I seriously think my bite has shifted from the gh.  It's like I'm no longer biting on my molars, and now my front teeth hit first.  This messed up my jaw muscle and now it's  perpetually sore.  I went to the dentist three times to have them work on tuning my night guard (I'm a grinder), and he couldn't find anything wrong aside from a worked jaw muscle.  Told me to take IBU, apply hot packs and avoid eating crunchy things.

It's been about 5 weeks since I went off, and I'm still having jaw problems.  

Now my achilles is starting to get better, so I re-started the gh.  This time, only doing 2 iu am.  That's it until I think the sides are under control.

So my question is, has anybody had to get orthodontist work done from GH?
I know it does effect bone structure in the face and extremities, but after only 5 weeks @ 4iu/day?

Does this sound legit?  Or am I just trippin?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow never have heard of such a thing regarding your jaw as bone growth takes longer than 5 weeks like you say also. Are u sure u are not clenching teeth during deep sleep or at the gym or have you used Clen or any diuretic that could cause this jaw pain..   Dandelion root tea daily on gh will safely pull most water out or last thing I'd use if nothing worked is 25 mg diazide e.o.d.


----------



## OMAR (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks IB.

Yeah I clench my jaw all the time.  My wife says she hears my teeth clanking most nights.  I started wearing my night guard at the gym, I think it helps.  I also wear it when I'm stressed out in sitting traffic.

It could be that I'm sleeping deeper now, and maybe grinding a little harder.  That's my dentist's theory too.

Hard to say, but I'm convinced my bite has shifted.  Weather it's from the GH, I don't know.

I'm going for some dandelion root tea - sounds like a good idea.  But at 2iu/day, I'm not getting any noticeable bloat so far.  Only been 10 days since I started back up.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 4, 2013)

let us know how it goes. thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 4, 2013)

Omar grab one of these. $17.50 to save a $2000 busted molar ..Ib

View item:
Shock Doctor Gravity 2 STC Mouthguard Lower Teeth Mouth-Guard Piece


----------



## OMAR (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah thats a good idea IB.

I got a full on night guard custom built by my dentist.  Now I cant sleep without it.

Im also wearing it in the gym now too.  Without it, I would grind my teeth down to stubs!


----------

